# 5 hatchet fish, one pineapple platy, and one betta in a 10 gallon???



## freakumDRESS (Mar 16, 2011)

My fishy book i have says there are some species of hatchet fish that get up to an inch, and some male platies get up to 1.5 inches. Okay, my betta is about 2.75 inches. All that added together is a good stock for a 10 gallon, yes? But my handbook also says hatchet fish like groups of 6 or more, but it doesnt say hatchet fish can count or do math... Will the fish know the difference [pun]?  Oh, can i also add a snail and two shrimp?  Am i out of my mind? Will my betta be mean to such a bright colored platy?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Most hatchetfish get 1-2 inches. I would do 4-5 marbled/dwarf hatchetfish and your betta. Platies like groups.


----------



## jespenguin (Feb 13, 2011)

Toss the inch per gallon rule, it doesn't look at bioloads. You wouldnt put a 10inch fish in your ten gallon right? Try aqadvisor.com, some like it some hate it. But its pretty conservative and it gives you schooling requirements and compatability. I dont think our fish count to makes sure there are enough in their school, but safety comes in numbers.


----------



## freakumDRESS (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, i'll try that websit. My book also says hatchets are carnivores, yes? They need seperate food?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

freakumDRESS said:


> Okay, i'll try that websit. My book also says hatchets are carnivores, yes? They need seperate food?


Bettas are carnivores too. I feed mine the same things.


----------



## freakumDRESS (Mar 16, 2011)

Wait! Can i replace the platy with a guppy instead, or do they like groups too? My book didnt say... A store near me has these weird guppies that aren't fancy and flamboyantly colorful like the usual guppies.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Guppies require groups. I would skip them.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Either pick hatchets or platies. Both groups would overstock your tank.


----------



## freakumDRESS (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, 4-5 hatchet fish, one betta!  Can I still keep two shrimp and a snail? Or one shrimp and a snail, or...?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

freakumDRESS said:


> Okay, 4-5 hatchet fish, one betta!
> 
> Can I still keep two shrimp and a snail? Or one shrimp and a snail, or...?


Yeah, you can keep the shrimp and snails. Shrimp have very low bioload.


----------



## freakumDRESS (Mar 16, 2011)

So, if male platies are 1.5 inches, and i have a 2.75 inch betta... That means i could only keep four boy platies with my boy betta, and i'd have 1.25 inches remaining to fill.  So its best to go with hatchets alone, yes?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah, pick a school of 5 hatchets or 3-4 platies, not both.


----------



## freakumDRESS (Mar 16, 2011)

I never said I was gonna go with two schools in a little 10 gallon. I never said both schools. I just didnt know platys liked their own kind and was going by the "inch per gallon" rule, thats all.  =-[  I wonder why fish are racist... Wait, will a silver colored hatchet fishy get along with a marbled one?  Do hatchets have good personalities?


----------



## jespenguin (Feb 13, 2011)

They are good community fish, but they lurk at the top, so if you have a top dwelling betta you're gonna have little movement all around your tank. Also, watch yourself on the snails, some get huge, and they are poopers! I got one yesterday, and all you can see is little brown turds in my sand! I had to pooper scoop my sand But really though, ditch the inch rule, majority of people hate it because it doesn't take into effect alot of variables.


----------



## freakumDRESS (Mar 16, 2011)

I keep getting "ditch the inch rule" and "follow the inch rule". This reminds me of my childhood. If i asked my mum for something, he'd say "ask your mother". And guess what my mum said! "Ask your father!". And my book says to go by "surface area of the tank" rather than volume. So three diffent sides to one arguement. Im confazzled. My filter is suitable for a 20 gallon tank, as well as 10... Does that factor in at all?


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Sorry, thought you said you wanted both. Hatchets aren't racist, my silvers get along with my common's. Ditch the 1 inch per gallon rule. It is very basic and should only be used by skinny fish that don't make much waste. Goldfish, for example, are very thick and make more waste than other fish. Also, while 6 neons and 4 cories may not be overstocked, 10 cories and no neons would be. The inch per gallon rule comes after behavior, waste production, and avalaible space.


----------



## freakumDRESS (Mar 16, 2011)

Okay, i'll ditch it. Uh, after the five hatchets or d or so platies, whichever group i choose, could i have two shrimps? Im ditching the snail idea.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

You could have 5 shrimp, or more, depending on the variety. Shrimp produce very little waste. You could have 3-4 ghost shrimp, and 6+ of any other dwarf shrimp.


----------



## jespenguin (Feb 13, 2011)

Just a warning, some bettas find them as a tasty snack. I would get the ghost kind, just because they are 33 cents, and if they do become a snack your not out much. If not you can spend the 2 dollars and be good to go!


----------



## freakumDRESS (Mar 16, 2011)

i considered guppies instead, but would my betta attack?


----------



## jespenguin (Feb 13, 2011)

Depends on the betta. Mine tore my guppies fins to shreds, thankfully they grow back. But you'll have to have a plan B in case things go sour.


----------



## freakumDRESS (Mar 16, 2011)

Walmart, petsmart, petco, pet supplies plus, petland, and pet supermarket are all near me, and they all have return policies, right?


----------



## jespenguin (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, I'm pretty sure it's 14 days on live animals. They're usually rediculously easy to return, I've never had anyone question the reasoning, oddly enough.


----------



## freakumDRESS (Mar 16, 2011)

I got 4 platies.


----------

